# Coyote Hunting Tournaments.... Any this year ?



## NDAR15MAN (Jan 3, 2012)

I have not been to this Predator Hunting Forum in a long time. I just seen it in my favorites. Anyway 10 years ago or so I use to enter some local small coyote tournaments when I lived in ND. Lots of fun and great chili. Now I live in Iowa and I have never seen one listed in the state of Iowa OR have heard of any in ND or surrounding states ? Has the virus and the Anti's shut them all down ? Marty in Iowa.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Apparently they are a thing of the past. Local clubs are your best bet for some friendly "just for fun" hunts.


----------

